# Movie Recommendation:  INFERNO



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2016)

Went with my husband to see Inferno tonight, pretty good movie, 2 hours long and stayed interesting till the end....the time went fast with the suspense.  Tom Hanks was the main character.


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm very interested in seeing this one, SeaBreeze. What I don't understand is the NYT says this is Ron Howard's 4th flop. My word, it hasn't been out that long so I don't know why they're labeling it a flop so soon. It looks fun and interesting. All that stuff about opening weekend box office revenue doesn't mean much to me, and I don't base what I want to see on it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 1, 2016)

I am glad you enjoyed it SeaBreeze. Do you think that this is the type of movie that is better viewed in a theater over viewing it at home ?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2016)

Bluebreezes, I listened to an audio review by Michael Medved on this movie, I don't like him but just happened to be on his site and saw that movie title.  He gave it two stars and said it was boring and senseless.  Just like with anything online, I take all reviews of products and movies with a grain of salt, many things come into play for certain people when they give good or bad reviews....and some are bogus too.  I get bored easily and usually don't even go for these types of movies, so I was really pleased that it held my interest throughout.

Mark, we rarely go to the theater to see movies anymore, watch most of them in the comfort of our home on the TV now.  I think most movies are just as good on the TV.  Maybe a colorful film like Alice in Wonderland or something like Avatar might show better on the big screen.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 1, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Bluebreezes, I listened to an audio review by Michael Medved on this movie, I don't like him but just happened to be on his site and saw that movie title.  He gave it two stars and said it was boring and senseless.  Just like with anything online, I take all reviews of products and movies with a grain of salt, many things come into play for certain people when they give good or bad reviews....and some are bogus too.  I get bored easily and usually don't even go for these types of movies, so I was really pleased that it held my interest throughout.
> 
> Mark, we rarely go to the theater to see movies anymore, watch most of them in the comfort of our home on the TV now.  I think most movies are just as good on the TV.  Maybe a colorful film like Alice in Wonderland or something like Avatar might show better on the big screen.



It's probably been 10 years since we've gone to a movie theater. With big screen TV's and affordable surround sound systems we'd much rather watch at home where we can pause the movie for "potty breaks" or easily walk to the fridge. We stream some movies from Netflix or Amazon Prime or else go to Redbox to rent movies. Saturday night is "Movie and Pizza Night" at our house.

Yhe trailer reminds me of The DeVinci Code. Is it similar?


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 1, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> It's probably been 10 years since we've gone to a movie theater.



I feel the same way about the ease of watching movies at home too, but I did go to the theater for the Star Wars The Force Awakens premiere. It was very fun to see it with the big screen and great sound, not to mention other excited viewers. At one point pretty much everyone in the theater cheered (when a certain character appeared) and that was worth a million.


----------

